# Unresponsive Eheim 2217



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

hey all, was just cleaning out one of my 2217 filters. first thought I was just having a hard time priming it, did all the tricks, even sucked on a hose (which I hate doing) Just tried plugging the lid in without the being connected to the unit and the impeller isnt moving at all. Took apart the impeller and housing, no blockages etc.

just seems like there is no power running to the unit, anyone have any ways to fix this/any ideas on what could be wrong?
thanks
Mike


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have had this happen here and there especially if the filter was a bit "gritty". Sometimes grit can sieze the impeller, so cleaning that out can help. 

Besides that, is it an old filter?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just in case, test the outlet just in case its some silly thing like that


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> Just in case, test the outlet just in case its some silly thing like that




the gfi had tripped on the outlet, and since the tv/dvd/wasnt on i didnt notice it.....

ugh, its been one of those weeks.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Hope it's solved, but personal experience I've had with eheims was that it didnt start because I left the rubber holders for the shaft off by accident and surprising it didnt even move or rattle - no vibration, noise, nothing - until I placed the rubber tips back on.
And make sure you have both, the one inside tend to get stuck inside the head and usually holds a lot of gunk, and that gunk would wear the shaft down at the tips if you don't clean the holder thoroughly. Tweezers get the out easily.

Also testing the filter on a different outlet and just quickly plugging it in with you just holding the head is a good way to find out if its your motor or outlet.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just had a funny feeling it was some silly thing like that and not the filter.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah..... the 2217 isnt more than 3 years old.

i went so far as to dig up an old xp3 out of the closet and fire it up, but when I loaded it, primed it, plugged it in and got the same result I figured out pretty quick it was the power source..... sigh

it like that moment when your car is already on, and you go and turn the key anyway, moron buzzer


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I was gunna say fix it the american way... Slap! Slap! Slap!!!! "Is iit working yet?" (lol- and don't get offended, I'm half american).


----------

